# Smoked Brined Chicken ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Jun 27, 2017)

This all started when a friend, that I had given smoked meat before, came by with some 2 gallon ziplocks and he thought would make good brining bags. So I had to see how they would work.

I washed the chicken, made a brine and into the reefer it went for 2 days. I didn't take any pictures but just think of a 6lb. chicken in a ziplock bag.  They are bigger bags than you would think. I washed it and it took up the whole sink and I have a big sink!













IMG_7952.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 27, 2017






A little Dawn and a lot of water in that bag. LOL

Next its paper towels and pat it dry as possible. then its on to the fan.













IMG_7950.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 27, 2017






The fan helps dry the skin. So it will not come out rubbery. It also raises the fat to the surface. Its called a peliculle. This actually makes the smoke stick better I believe, especially within the golden Delta T, ( refrigeration term, delta temp.). Thats the place that the smoke sticks best and on poultry its 90 to about 150 degrees IT.

How do you know about the peliculle? Usually you can see the skin go from white to yellow.













IMG_7951.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 27, 2017


















IMG_7955.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 27, 2017






While all that fanning is going on, I fire up the smoker. 

Its 275 degrees (good preheat) I insert the byrd. Walk away for 30 to 60 mins.

I come back, add smoke, add probe, and regulate the vent. Now its all done but the waiting!! IT is 108.













IMG_7957.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 27, 2017






Checked it about 135 IT taking pretty smoke, so I go get the rest of supper finished up.













IMG_7959.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 27, 2017






Pulled it at 160 (allowing for some travel), and allowing to rest for a min of a 10 degree temp drop. That insures the redistributation of the juices.













IMG_7961.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 27, 2017






And Here's supper!!  Look at that color! No need to spatchcock.













IMG_7965.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 27, 2017






It tastes as good as it looks!  JUICY!  Great brine.













IMG_7964.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 27, 2017






The easiest thing in the world to smoke, took approx 3 hours at 275 to 250. Pulled at 160 IT. I used a very light hand with apple wood. Basic brine with apple cider, apple cider vinegar, light brown sugar, refined sugar, canning salt, Tony's, Tiger Sauce, maple oil.

Nothing like it, smoked chicken ........ you can make it as fancy or relazed as you like. Lots of times at the camp it was just smoked byrd and bread (really compliments beer or any kind). Or surround it with fancy or easy sides.

Thanks for looking.......


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 27, 2017)

What a yummy looking yardbird Foam!


----------



## mrob22 (Jun 27, 2017)

What was the dawn for?


----------



## foamheart (Jun 27, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> What a yummy looking yardbird Foam!


Thank you sir.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 27, 2017)

That's a fantastic looking bird.

Great post Foam.

Points


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jun 27, 2017)

That is a great looking chicken. Good job.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 27, 2017)

MRob22 said:


> What was the dawn for?


The Brining bag, using an anticeptic wash with chicken juices, Gonna rinse that 2 gallon bag and use it again.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 28, 2017)

That's one awesome looking bird Kevin!

Point!

Al


----------



## mrob22 (Jun 28, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> The Brining bag, using an anticeptic wash with chicken juices, Gonna rinse that 2 gallon bag and use it again.



Oh ok.  At first I thought you were using it to wash the chicken haha


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 28, 2017)

That bird looks so fantastic you should enter her in the Miss America Pagent Kevin!!  Never seen better color on a yardbird.

This is a great post--I learned a bunch about pelicule that I'd never had explained before.

Makes me want to rush out and buy a chicken when I get home in a week or so.

Delta T??  Could you do a post on that??

POINT

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Jun 28, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That's a fantastic looking bird.
> 
> Great post Foam.
> 
> Points


Thanks C-Man


----------



## foamheart (Jun 28, 2017)

hooked on smoke said:


> That is a great looking chicken. Good job.


Thank you


SmokinAl said:


> That's one awesome looking bird Kevin!
> 
> Point!
> 
> Al


Its all about first making it deliciously juicy, then its visually appetizing. I can't believe that I can't brine and fry a chicken........yet! LOL

Thanks Al.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 28, 2017)

MRob22 said:


> Oh ok. At first I thought you were using it to wash the chicken haha


I thought you were thinking it was a brine....LOL

J/K


----------



## foamheart (Jun 28, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> That bird looks so fantastic you should enter her in the Miss America Pagent Kevin!! Never seen better color on a yardbird.
> 
> This is a great post--I learned a bunch about pelicule that I'd never had explained before.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary.

A great smoker taught me about Pellicle, I believe its must be an old Charcuterie term. I do believe that it makes the most dramatic change in the visual appearance, while changing the skin into what we have all long been taught to be the most preferred outer texture (like Norman Rockwell's pictures). By gaining this before even adding heat or smoke it allows for a better, tighter skin faster to achieve a better shell to hold juices in. None of this can I prove other than by personal experience.  

Bottom line, I believe the pellicle is when you dry the skin, thereby bringing the fat to the surface so it can render faster. Just my humble opinion. All skin can form a pellicle.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pellicle_(cooking)

I always try and emphize its importance when I talk about smoking.

"Delta T" (usually written with the greek delta symbol and a T), I just can't type one. The delta refers to the differential, as the T refers to temperature. Its is a sliding scale. In Smoking it refers to that age old "discussion" as to continious smoke verses the sweet spot. Not to start another debate here, but from again my personal experience I have changed sides from how I was taught by my Pop. I currently believe in the sweet spot, simply from what I have seen. So I believe in the DT of about 90 IT to somewhere near 150 IT being the place where the food takes the most taste and color. I have found that it elimates a lot of problems especially new smoker have with too much smoke. But You can also say that there can not be too much good smoke. I just feel that using the DT I always have a better end result.

I must clarify here, I also believe that the skin can still take on additional smoke above and below the sweet spot, although I think it at a diminished capacity. Why? because at the lower temperatures the skin is not ready to accept the smoke maybe because the pores are not open? Higher? Well most meats safe IT's have been reduced to the point that above 150 you just don't have that much smoke time left. Of course that is with the exceptions of big muscles like briskets and butts.

The delta is just a sliding scale used to simplfy an equation. DP (Pressure) from peunamatic controls is normally 3 to 15 psi, Delta for analog is normally 4 to 20 ma's. Its just an easy way to show a sliding scale.

Its why I put the meat in at high temp to get it started. Then come back and probe, add smoke, set my smoking temp & adjust vent. It usually works out so it all falls in place for that DT, <90 to >150. Smoking is not an exact science. Its why so many have trouble with it.


----------



## remsr (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey there buddy! Nice looking bird, talk to me about this maple oil I'm still trying to get that flavor in my bacon. 

Randy,


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 28, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> Thanks Gary.
> 
> A great smoker taught me about Pellicle, I believe its must be an old Charcuterie term. I do believe that it makes the most dramatic change in the visual appearance, while changing the skin into what we have all long been taught to be the most preferred outer texture (like Norman Rockwell's pictures). By gaining this before even adding heat or smoke it allows for a better, tighter skin faster to achieve a better shell to hold juices in. None of this can I prove other than by personal experience.
> 
> ...


YEAH!  Engineering stuff!  I love it!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 28, 2017)

You know i cheat, right? Well I used Maple Extract for curing bacon, works fair to middlin. I knew a candy chef once and she wouldn't use extract. See extract is made with alcohol. Its why you never use it in hot liquids, it evaporates. Maple oil is what candy chefs use because its infused into a non-evaporating medium. Straight into hot candy with little loss of aroma.

So I use the oil now vice extract because I always forget and stick it into a brine I am about to boil. The oil just works better. Thats in my humble opinion.

Shame I can't get #1 pink salt cure oil. . LOL


----------



## remsr (Jun 28, 2017)

Man it's good to see you posting again. You are a world of   Colaneri wisdom in my humble opinion and much appreciated. So did that chicken have a good maple flavor?

Randy,


----------



## mrob22 (Jun 28, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> I thought you were thinking it was a brine....LOL
> 
> 
> J/K



Prob wouldn't have to good of a flavor after sitting in suds lol


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> YEAH!  Engineering stuff!  I love it!


Delta T, I thought that was faternity stuffies....... like Delta Tau Delta?

LOL.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2017)

REMSR said:


> Man it's good to see you posting again. You are a world of Colaneri wisdom in my humble opinion and much appreciated. So did that chicken have a good maple flavor?
> 
> Randy,


I always get a bit heavy handed with maple. Before the service I though "Log Cabin" syrup was maple. Then I went north and fell in love with maple. 

We all use a lot of Salt & Pepper with food, some time try backing off the salt a little and add a bit of maple aroma. "Cause oil and extract are basically just aroma tricking the taste buds.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2017)

MRob22 said:


> Prob wouldn't have to good of a flavor after sitting in suds lol


Sure it was have a fresh clean chicken taste....LOL


----------



## remsr (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm bringing, rubing and smoking 20 pounds of chicken quarters. How much brine do I need and what is the best recipe for the brine?

Randy,


----------



## foamheart (Jul 1, 2017)

I don't know what exactly to tell you. First I never brined quarters only whole birds. <shrugs> 

I brine in a 5 gallon bucket, I have a 10 pound bag of quarters in the reefer so I assume it would take about 2 gallons of brine for 20 lbs..

A basic brine /per gallon

3/4C salt If canning salt, I drop to 2/3C)

1C light brown sugar

1C refined sugar

Then just add to that what you like. Spices, herbs, fruit & veggies.

Apple juice is good, Tabasco, Tonys, Bay, rosemary, thyme, sage, ginger, etc etc. See what I mean, use what you like. The brine plumps the meat while adding whatever flavors you chose to imbue.

Its best to heat a small quantity of the liquid and boil, to disolve the sugar and salt, and throw in your spice, herb, and veggie.

I'll suggest you chose one from each catagory to start. You like onions a lot, use onions, or garlic, but only one. Be careful with seasoning combo's they generally have large amounts of salt. Stay with one from item 1, on from item 2, and one from item 3. Then keep notes and build upon it.

The brine only adds fluid. you are adding your own tastes with it. 

There used to be a slaughter house chicken brine on here. Wasn't what I was looking for, for my taste but seems its was pretty basic.

Let it set 24 to 36 hours hours, anything longer and I'll throw in a bit of cure #1. not a lot but I like that taste anyway and in most commercially smoked turkeys you'll usually be able to identify that taste. Try it sometimes when you are just experimenting for yourself.

Finally and most importantly you must dry and form a pellicle before smoking!

Why not do 1/2 & 1/2 and see who likes what? I hate to see ya jump out there with something new when you are getting so much exposure. You might wait till you are not feeding so many. Unless you don't know 'em, ..LOL


----------



## remsr (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks Foam,
I have done basic brines before but never more than a gal. I knew it would take at least 2 gallons for 20 pounds of chicken quarters, but I was concerned about th the salt content. Doubling it seemed to much?
 About the pellicle, I put a rub on my chicken and generally remove the skin only because it sticks to the grill and pulls off when I sauce and sear them. I have never tried, but I tend to think that my rub won't stick to the pellicle? 
Interesting about the bit of cure you put in your brine, I like that taste too. How much do you suggest for 2 gallons?
 And last but not least. My first chicken brine a few years ago was the basic brine 1 gal water, 3/4 cup Kosher salt and 1cup brown sugar. I was brining chicken drum sticks and  thighs. The recipe called for 3 to 4 hours in the brine but I went with over night and the result was supper salty. I have been gun shy ever since. Wouldn't 24 hours or more cause salty chicken? Or is it like bacon that gets less salty the longer it brines?

Randy,


----------



## foamheart (Jul 2, 2017)

REMSR said:


> Thanks Foam,
> I have done basic brines before but never more than a gal. I knew it would take at least 2 gallons for 20 pounds of chicken quarters, but I was concerned about th the salt content. Doubling it seemed to much?
> About the pellicle, I put a rub on my chicken and generally remove the skin only because it sticks to the grill and pulls off when I sauce and sear them. I have never tried, but I tend to think that my rub won't stick to the pellicle?
> Interesting about the bit of cure you put in your brine, I like that taste too. How much do you suggest for 2 gallons?
> ...


Its all about the salt vs, the sugar. they off set.  Its where you tweak your personal taste. Thats is why I use slightly less than the standard 1/1/1 formula. I cut back by 1/4 cyp on the salt and more if canning salt. I normally use canning salt because it disolves easier. If you make 2 gallons and double the salt and sugar you've still got the same solution.

I don't rub. IMHO rubs only season the skin, it can't permeate the skin to get to the meat so whats the point? Gets on your skin when eating and you rub it on the next bite?

If your meat is sticking you need to cure your grill grate, if its cured, then you are trying to turn too fast. The meat will release from the grate when its ready to turn. Unless of course you are saucing and even then you'd be doing it too early.

Form that pellicle, if it gets too dry which happens occassionally but not often, I will then rub it with cooking oil. Pop called it his suntan lotion.

Cure? Throw in a teaspoon per gal, I figure I add maybe a bit more for a short brine. It doesn't have much time to infuse the meat so I figure its not gonna hurt anyone. And thats what cure is all about, not hurting anyone.

You might also reduce the water by a 1/2 gal and throwing in a 1/2 gallon of apple juice, or crannberry, etc. kicks it up makes it different. Add fruit, veggies, or spices. If dried spices add to hot liquid and allow to bloom first like tea. AND don't go overboard.

I have fresh appricots in the kitchen, the veru best turkey I even smoked, I stuffed the cavity with apricots. OMG best bird I ever tasted.

All tastes vary, you just have to experiment to find which you like , the amount of salt you'll figure out.


----------



## remsr (Jul 3, 2017)

Great information Foam, thank you. I have 20 pounds of chicken quarters forming pellicle as we speak.

Randy,


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 3, 2017)

MRob22 said:


> Oh ok. At first I thought you were using it to wash the chicken haha


Me too.

With some of the food safety posts recently, I thought this was a new recommendation for safety and I found myself mumbling, "I'm drawing the line at washing my food with antibacterial soap."

Having said that, I suspect there might be some people here who do just that.


----------



## remsr (Jul 6, 2017)

Those 20 pounds of chicken quarters ceme out great!  Tasty, juicy and supper tender, they took 5 hours at 275 degrees to reach 165 internal degrees. Then I diped them in Bulls Eye sauce and seared them on a 600 degree grill. No pictures I didn't think anyone would be real interested. 
The brine was 2/3 cup of kosher salt per gel of water , 1cup brown sugar per gal of water and 1 cup refined sugar per gal of water. It did take 2 gallons of water for 20 pounds of huge chicken quarters do everything was bubbled except the spices. We like onions so I put 1table spoon of onion powder, we like garlic so I put 1table spoon of garlic powder other things we like is heat so 1 tablespoon each of killer Cajun and 12 pepper mix. Went into the brine. I then boiled everything in a small pot, then cooled everything in a large stock pot with ice cubes and two gallons of cold water. Then in went the chicken quarters and into the refrigerator for 24 hours. (I'll go 48 hours next time ) fawowed by another 24 hours in the refrigerator to develop the pellicle. Then I rubed them on and under the skin with a spicy rut, put them back in the refrigerator for another 24 hours. Befor smoking. 
I used  a  competition blend of pellets for smoking. 

Randy,


----------



## foamheart (Jul 7, 2017)

REMSR said:


> Those 20 pounds of chicken quarters ceme out great! Tasty, juicy and supper tender, they took 5 hours at 275 degrees to reach 165 internal degrees. Then I diped them in Bulls Eye sauce and seared them on a 600 degree grill. No pictures I didn't think anyone would be real interested.
> The brine was 2/3 cup of kosher salt per gel of water , 1cup brown sugar per gal of water and 1 cup refined sugar per gal of water. It did take 2 gallons of water for 20 pounds of huge chicken quarters do everything was bubbled except the spices. We like onions so I put 1table spoon of onion powder, we like garlic so I put 1table spoon of garlic powder other things we like is heat so 1 tablespoon each of killer Cajun and 12 pepper mix. Went into the brine. I then boiled everything in a small pot, then cooled everything in a large stock pot with ice cubes and two gallons of cold water. Then in went the chicken quarters and into the refrigerator for 24 hours. (I'll go 48 hours next time ) fawowed by another 24 hours in the refrigerator to develop the pellicle. Then I rubed them on and under the skin with a spicy rut, put them back in the refrigerator for another 24 hours. Befor smoking.
> I used a competition blend of pellets for smoking.
> 
> Randy,


Thats great and you ate the chicken skin too??


----------



## remsr (Jul 7, 2017)

You bet, I know chicken skin may not be the most  healthy thing but then not many things are. Drying the skin out no doubt  helped to make it eatable and the seering on the grill didn't hurt either. I probably could have used more salt but the chicken came out do good that I am more inclined to brine longer instead to absorb more of those spices. What are your thoughts?

Randy,


----------



## foamheart (Jul 7, 2017)

REMSR said:


> You bet, I know chicken skin may not be the most healthy thing but then not many things are. Drying the skin out no doubt helped to make it eatable and the seering on the grill didn't hurt either. I probably could have used more salt but the chicken came out do good that I am more inclined to brine longer instead to absorb more of those spices. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Randy,


Try it and see what you think, what I think doesn't matter. Besides it presents an opportunity to cook some more and that can't be a bad thing.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 9, 2017)

Boy, happy that I decided to read this thread...  That is the perfect color for bird and exactly the color I aim for!  I have tried unsuccessfully to use an overnight rest in the fridge post brine to "crisp the skin" on my birds but I think I finally figured it out: humidity of the fridge.  Apologize in advance if I missed it but how much time with the fan to form the pellicle?   I hope it is short or my wife will freak. LOL  I will say that my efforts to ensure any protein I cook is thoroughly dry have paid off big time.  Better sear/bark/etc.  My Kutas book incorporates air drying at low temps prior to smoking but I do not recall mention of pellicle etc but will revisit.  

I have had success with a long dry brine but I feel a wet brine offers better control and protection against over salting. 

REMSR, we are big onion people too and let me give you a pointer.  Forget dried onion and use fresh but liquefy in liquid with a blender.  Same goes but to a lesser extent with garlic.  Granulated garlic is pretty good but a fresh clove is best and trumps even oil packaged minced.


----------



## remsr (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you zwiller for the pointer on fresh onion and garlic  versus dry, I will be using liquified next time, makes sense. 

Randy,


----------



## foamheart (Jul 9, 2017)

zwiller said:


> Boy, happy that I decided to read this thread...  That is the perfect color for bird and exactly the color I aim for!  I have tried unsuccessfully to use an overnight rest in the fridge post brine to "crisp the skin" on my birds but I think I finally figured it out: humidity of the fridge.  Apologize in advance if I missed it but how much time with the fan to form the pellicle?   I hope it is short or my wife will freak. LOL  I will say that my efforts to ensure any protein I cook is thoroughly dry have paid off big time.  Better sear/bark/etc.  My Kutas book incorporates air drying at low temps prior to smoking but I do not recall mention of pellicle etc but will revisit.
> 
> I have had success with a long dry brine but I feel a wet brine offers better control and protection against over salting.
> 
> REMSR, we are big onion people too and let me give you a pointer.  Forget dried onion and use fresh but liquefy in liquid with a blender.  Same goes but to a lesser extent with garlic.  Granulated garlic is pretty good but a fresh clove is best and trumps even oil packaged minced.


You can seriously see when the pellicle is forming/formed. You can see the bird's skin change from a clammy white to a almost yellow skin as the fat rises. Its the same skin appearance you'd see on a fresh killed skin or fat. You can actually get the skin too dry, which will happen at the thigh/leg joint normally. It depends I am sure and fan size and speed. 

You can use any fan below is what I use. It clips on the upper cabinet above the corner-top and blows directly on the bird ... bird, bird, bird is the word, sorry! I normally use the low setting. It might take a half hour. Remember you have what, <shrug> 4 hours to go from reefer to safe temp safely? Plenty of time. And if it a big bird you can add some cure while brining to extend that.

Now, personally, I don't do cracklin skin. I never had a bird cooked that way. BUT I also am no fan of rubbery skin. 


LOL.. I think mine was only 9.95 and its still going strong!

The actual word "pellicle" is a biological term for a thin skinned membrane. I believe that it has only recently been applied to culinary techinque, although it explains the process perfectly. It has no doubt been used for 1000's of years , but we just decided to name it...LOL  The drying of the moisture locked within the skin, causing a thin walled membrane. But this is just an assumption upon my part, but it seems viable to me.


----------



## matt r (Jul 9, 2017)

Wow that looks really good! I'm smoking a turkey breast today and hope it tastes half as good as that looks!


----------



## zwiller (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks Foam!   Half hour or so is doable.  I can use the oldest's cheer camp fan LOL.  It's pink too!  My bad on the book reference.  It is Marianski, Home Production of Quality Meats and no reference to pellicle but pretty much most smokes are multi phase including a low temp non smoke air drying phase.  

I first heard the term pellicle in homebrewing (25 years+).  A pellicle forms on "sour beer" or one that is not made using the traditional yeast.  I am not sure if this applies to meat, but in sour brewing a pellicle is viewed as a benefit as it is a protective layer that forms to prevent more air/oxygen from reaching the beer.  Could be similar in smoking maybe? 

Anxious to try this new technique.  Quick and easy to do and has a visual indicator when done. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 9, 2017)

Matt R said:


> Wow that looks really good! I'm smoking a turkey breast today and hope it tastes half as good as that looks!


Visually appealing does not save a poor tasting piece of meat.

But I am sure your breast will be delicious. Low and slow is the way to go.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 9, 2017)

zwiller said:


> Thanks Foam!   Half hour or so is doable.  I can use the oldest's cheer camp fan LOL.  It's pink too!  My bad on the book reference.  It is Marianski, Home Production of Quality Meats and no reference to pellicle but pretty much most smokes are multi phase including a low temp non smoke air drying phase.
> 
> I first heard the term pellicle in homebrewing (25 years+).  A pellicle forms on "sour beer" or one that is not made using the traditional yeast.  I am not sure if this applies to meat, but in sour brewing a pellicle is viewed as a benefit as it is a protective layer that forms to prevent more air/oxygen from reaching the beer.  Could be similar in smoking maybe?
> 
> Anxious to try this new technique.  Quick and easy to do and has a visual indicator when done. Thanks again for sharing!


I am pretty sure you'll like how it turns out. I even try to form pellicle on pork, it makes for a beautiful presentation. Remember to back off the smoke some when you have a pellicle. Too much smoke is ugly.













012.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 9, 2017


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 9, 2017)

Sorry it took me so long to thank you for your explanation of pelicle and Delta T Kevin.  I've been out of town on a job for the last 17 days.

Great explanation--even I could instantly understand it.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Jul 10, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Sorry it took me so long to thank you for your explanation of pelicle and Delta T Kevin. I've been out of town on a job for the last 17 days.
> 
> Great explanation--even I could instantly understand it.
> 
> ...


NP Gary and sorry about the long but simple explanation. I figured as long as I was explaining I would do the whole enchilada. LOL.... When in the service they taught us all this stuff and of course it was on the very most simple level. They had to, they were teaching sailors....... When they tried to teach it to me in college......I was glad I had been in the service.

Seems though long since then all these ideas, concepts and calculations do rarely surface again but when they do.......


----------



## matt r (Jul 10, 2017)

Well, you are spot on. My bird looked great, but i missed the timing and pulled it at an IT of 178. It was fairly juicy, but a bit tough.
Looked great though!lol


----------



## foamheart (Jul 10, 2017)

Matt R said:


> Well, you are spot on. My bird looked great, but i missed the timing and pulled it at an IT of 178. It was fairly juicy, but a bit tough.
> Looked great though!lol


I have learned that my chicken will normally travel 3 to 4 degrees while resting, so I pull mine at about 160. 

Glad it worked for you.


----------



## cecil (Jul 11, 2017)

Great looking bird Foam.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 11, 2017)

Cecil said:


> Great looking bird Foam.


Thanks Cecil!


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 16, 2017)

Kev..... that bird belongs in a cooking magazine. Point 
Did you use cherry wood to get that color? B


----------



## foamheart (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you. That is all apple wood.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 16, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> Thank you. That is all apple wood.



Those fruit woods really bring the color don't they Kev?  Best chicken I've seen my friend. B


----------



## scarps23 (Jul 16, 2017)

How long do you run under the fan for pellicle to form? I know you said by color. Just curious. 

Looks really great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foamheart (Jul 16, 2017)

BDSkelly said:


> Those fruit woods really bring the color don't they Kev? Best chicken I've seen my friend. B


I can't remember the last time I used hickory, mesquite or Oak

I'll sometimes use some hickory with ham or bacon, Sometimes Mesquite when I get to missing Texas, but normally I am fruits and nuts. I would love sometime to try some walnut or almond.

Oh and Corn cob really surprised me with how mellow it was.

I have a Butterball in the freezer and some apricots mascerating on the counter, Going to be doing that real soon. I did it once before and it was the best smoked bird I have ever had.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 16, 2017)

scarps23 said:


> How long do you run under the fan for pellicle to form? I know you said by color. Just curious.
> 
> Looks really great.
> 
> ...


There is not exacts. Depends upon the bird size and fluid content. Depends upon the fan speed and size.

Its really easy to see though. But I'd guess 30 to 45 mins. and you'd be safe. A good friend clued me in on pellicle and its was the biggest diffrence to my smoking. Its is like do it or don't smoke. If I can't get but 10 mins. I'll do it.

Its not what forms the color, but it makes the skin totally edible where before mine like so many others was always rubbery.

If you want a really pretty color learn to back off on the amount of smoke applied. 

All those old men made smoking look so easy, well I guess it was to them, they knew all the little thangs that made the smoke impressive. 

Just takes practice mostly and chickens are cheap.You know what is great about practice? That's right you get to smoke and eat!


----------



## matt r (Jul 18, 2017)

Corn Cobs? That's interesting! Are you saying that you use them instead of wood? I would like to try that...can you give a few more details please? Do you dry them out, season them, etc.

Thanks much!


----------



## remsr (Jul 18, 2017)

I love the smoke flavor of corn cob, I was introduced to corn cobs for smoking about 20 years ago in Vermont where I had some of the best smoked sausage I have ever had. 
There are a lot of corn fields here in Minnesota, but with the exception of sweet corn they grind the corn cob stock and all for silage. So corn cobs are hard to come by. 

Randy,


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 18, 2017)

I think this video is available to the general public. Click on the link and see what you get. It is South Dakota Corncob Smoked Ribs, done by _Cook's Country_ on their TV show:

South Dakota Corncob Smoked Ribs Video

If that link doesn't work, you can at least get a preview, of sorts, by clicking on this link:

Corn Cob Smoke Cook's Illustrated Search


----------



## foamheart (Jul 18, 2017)

Matt R said:


> Corn Cobs? That's interesting! Are you saying that you use them instead of wood? I would like to try that...can you give a few more details please? Do you dry them out, season them, etc.
> 
> Thanks much!


Yes sir. I didn't know it either till a few years ago when Pop told me they always smoked with either corn cob or mesquite in Texas as a kid. So I tryed it looking to bring some nostalgic taste back to Pop from his youth and I was impressed. Now if you use a pellet smoker I will show you something even better. 100% corn cob pellets with no filler. and can't beat that price.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/best-cob-premium-horse-bedding?cm_vc=-10005

Hope it helps.

BTW there are generally accepted smokes. Hard, medium and soft. Hards are like hickory, mesquite, oak to name a few. Usually your nuts are medium, and fruits and berries soft but thats doesn't always hold true but its a good rule of thumb. You can use any with any meat if you balance it out by length of application but generally hards'  are for long smoked and soft for short fast.

In the olden days they didn't waste anything, I have heard they even used squeesed sugar cane to smoke with also but I have yet to try it and I was brought up in the middle of a sugar field. I'll try some day but I know how bagass smells and can't imagine that smell on my meat.....>LOL


----------



## matt r (Jul 19, 2017)

Unbelievable! I guess you CAN use almost anything! Im going to try those corn cobs. I wish i had a pellet smoker but am still working things out on my mes and Weber Kettle. Throw a pellet into the mix and the wife will kill me!lol. 
And thanks too for the education on smokes. Good info and I'm going to save it.


----------



## zwiller (Sep 10, 2017)

Just reporting back and hope I don't throw this thread OT but put a pellicle on the ribs I smoked over the holiday weekend.  Easily the best I've made.  Add me to the "do it or don't smoke" camp.  First time I ever got that reddish smoke ring on em.  Took 2 hours under a fan a bit smaller than shown in the tread.  Time to upgrade!  They lost the wet look but didn't change color but might be the rubs fault...  Thanks again for sharing.  I cannot wait try do a pellicle on a turkey with pops brine.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 26, 2018)

Adding some data.  Over the winter I moved from a gasser to MES30.  I got real excited since I would be able to do low temps and expected pellicle to form better but not so...  Gonna upgrade the fan and report back.


----------



## zwiller (Sep 18, 2018)

LOL.  Didn't realize I was supposed to report back but I just HAD to post.  The pellicle has got to be one of the best things I've done to my cooking.  Just last night wife throws some plain ole boneless chicken breasts in italian dressing for the grill BUT I dig out the fan and give them a half hour or so and they are just night and day from without the pellicle.  Used it on some grilled shrimp too and the sear is just out of this world.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 18, 2018)

Most important parts of smoking, preparation & patience!


----------



## Hardwood (Dec 4, 2019)

Great thread from 1-2 years ago.
Great thread, foamheart, " do it or don't smoke it " love it.   I am curious about the corn cob pellets in my pellet stove, can't wait to try it .


----------



## foamheart (Dec 4, 2019)

Hardwood said:


> Great thread from 1-2 years ago.
> Great thread, foamheart, " do it or don't smoke it " love it.   I am curious about the corn cob pellets in my pellet stove, can't wait to try it .



They have a really pretty color. I had never heard of corn cob smoke either but my Pop said thats what they used in W.Texas, well that and post oak. Hope ya like it.


----------



## gapi (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi Guys, GREAT reading!
I wonder if I can get a little hand holding or recipe suggestion....
I have posted here before and did two chickens following instructions on a spicy brine and rub with a mix of mesquite & hickory.  I got no complaints or leftovers. I smoked mac-n-cheese too.

Here it is years since and I want to to a couple birds but not like the last.
Reading here I read your great info but see choices, you can do this or that..... try this or that..... and that's good but I am a beginner at best.  

There are too many things to choose from,
Can you put me onto to something simple. I'll brine, get my wood, birds spices, all ingredients from Wal-Mart, hickory or mesquite. (I have not seen other woods there)
I have a small fan like you guys do.
Below is a pic of my smoker, two birds on the top rack. I normally put the chips in foil on the lava, there is a drip bowl if you guys think it needs something or .......... I if dry I am to leave it so the heat goes around it up the sides circulating to the top? Not sure.

Thought I would take a chance and ask......


----------



## foamheart (Dec 23, 2019)

here is two other threads containing brined birds with recipes and a nekkid chicken smoke I like also.

*Smoked Chicken w/ Q-View: (Brined)*

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152772/basic-brined-smoked-chicken*

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153699/national-finals-and-smoked-chicken*

*Smoked Chicken w/Q-View: (Nekkid)*

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/156212/nekkid-chicken-foamheart*

*Good luck, they are to-to easy so I doubt you'll have any problems.  The biggest key in my humble opinion, is to sufficiently dry with a good pellicle formation. Everything else is just downhill. I suggest a lighter smoke if you are doing poultry, but that is all up to you. if you do a heavy like hickory, use a light hand loading the smoker with it. 

Merry Christmas!*


----------



## gapi (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks! I'll get back on the birds


----------



## gapi (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm thinking apple or pecan from Lowes. Its a hassle to add chips later, as you can see by my cooker. So I wet them and wrap two foil logs with fork holes on the lava rocks at start up.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 24, 2019)

Either wood is good apple would be a lighter smoke flavor than pecan. Depending on what temperature your going to run the smoker may affect what type wood you want to use.


----------



## gapi (Dec 24, 2019)

In the past 225°F but you guys tell me. I value your words.


----------



## gapi (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm going to do the 1st one but it doesn't say how much Tabasco and how much thyme in the brine. 
I take it T is a table spoon and t is a teaspoon?


----------



## foamheart (Dec 24, 2019)

gapi said:


> I'm going to do the 1st one but it doesn't say how much Tabasco and how much thyme in the brine.
> I take it T is a table spoon and t is a teaspoon?



When I don't   show  amounts, it is so you can do what you like, if you like a little heat add some tabasco, if you don't really like it hot, just add a little.  The same with thyme. I am a coonazz and we like thyme. its not spicy its just an earthy flavor like bay.  Big T =Tablespoon, little t = teaspoon.


----------



## gapi (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks for the holiday response,
They are coming out of the brine @1 and going on the smoker soon after. I would like to know how much you put in. I didn't do much but I'd like to gauge off of a coonazz dose. 
I went with coonazz a gal for 5 years out of Morgan City. Man! The gumbo's and everything else are memorable. The family made their living off of crabs and oil rig shuttling.


----------



## gapi (Dec 25, 2019)

The birds (2) are on and steady @250°F and as I see the smoke I can't help but wonder what you guys consider a light hand at the smoke.
I have a lightly wet cup &1/2 of Lowes pecan chips wrapped in foil with fork holes poked in it. My cooker doesn't make it easy to add wood later so the foil log helps string it out.

To a very green horn this can mean anything. How much wood total do you use for a single bird?


----------



## gapi (Dec 25, 2019)

OK, all done and one bird eaten. They came out great, and much juicier than expected. I let them get to 165°F before pulling them, confirming with a ThermoPop in various places. I use a wireless unit as they are cooking and check with the Pop.
I didn't flip them, I had them leaning up on each other necks down breasts out.
4lb birds, 4.5hrs @ 225-250. I did put the fan on them for a little while, not sure if long enough but the skin was pretty thin cooked.

Thanks guys.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 26, 2019)

Sorry for the slow response. 

I looked all thru my computer and couldn't find a chart on types of smoke. There should be plenty on line but IMHO hard woods are oak, hickory, mesquite they are used for longs smokes at first. Like beef or pork which will be longer smokess.  I say pecan is the middle ground, its a darker color but not near the blatant  smoke taste as hard smokes. Most everything else is a light smoke. tour fruits, nuts and softwoods. Heavy is the real hardwoods.

Thyme and bay are or were the Louisiana staples. Most of the old cajun homes had a bay tree for leaves, thyme plants around the house and  sassafras tree  in back ( the leave are ground to make file. As to how much just pick a place to start, add a teaspoon, add a tablespoon, more or less to find what you like and no one can do that but you and those you feed.  For instance my Pop loved smoked meat, my mom wouldn't eat his. She liked mine because when smoking for her, like most ladies, they don't like heavy smoke, so I used light smoke. I vary my types, and my amounts, my temps. They all give you a different result on the same meat. 

You said how juicy they were, that's the brine working.   The herbs and spices are just flavor modifiers in the brine, so the size of the meat, as well as the amount of brine time and type (density) of the meat all matter with the way the brine is infused. But I am about to get long winded.

It appears you did a great job on those yardbirds.  Now you just have to keep saying how you need to keep practicing to hone your skills.  As long as they come out like that, you'll definately get to do more.


----------



## gapi (Dec 27, 2019)

Thank You.


----------



## lancelot61 (Jan 4, 2020)

I know I am late to this post... Thank you foamheart!  That is one amazing looking bird, can only imagine the taste.  I haven't smoked any poultry, yet.  My son and I are going to give it a shot tomorrow.  This post has so much information that we hope it goes well!


----------



## gapi (Jan 4, 2020)

I did two more!


----------



## foamheart (Jan 4, 2020)

gapi said:


> I did two more!



They look good, but you didn't mention the important part, did ya like it ?


----------



## gapi (Jan 5, 2020)

Yes, lightly with Pecan wood. 
I have another in the brine now, Same brine, did the sugar, salt, onion and garlic clove in the blender. Everything. 
Bumped the tobasco way up.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 5, 2020)

You'll have to try a blade end pork roast soon, Same thing, brine, pellicle, smoke delicious!!


----------

